# Importing yeast from USA



## lael (4/3/13)

I've got someone in the USA willing to bring me some stuff. Was thinking about getting some yeast strains that I can't find here such as pacman - want to clone rogue's chocolate stout.

any comments on viability through transport?

any recommendations on other strains to bring in?


----------



## barls (5/3/13)

pacman is avalible here mhb has it. bought one not long ago.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (5/3/13)

lael said:


> I've got someone in the USA willing to bring me some stuff. Was thinking about getting some yeast strains that I can't find here such as pacman - want to clone rogue's chocolate stout.
> 
> any comments on viability through transport?
> 
> any recommendations on other strains to bring in?


They will be seasonal if they are not on the regulars list, so either way they will all be available here and the US at the same time.
Transport wont be that difficult as long as its kept cold.
You will only save a few sheckles.
Nev


----------



## lael (5/3/13)

barls said:


> pacman is avalible here mhb has it. bought one not long ago.


thanks! I looked at a few - is there a list of homebrew stores / links somewhere on here?


----------



## lael (5/3/13)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> They will be seasonal if they are not on the regulars list, so either way they will all be available here and the US at the same time.
> Transport wont be that difficult as long as its kept cold.
> You will only save a few sheckles.
> Nev


Ah - that makes more sense now. Thanks!


----------



## Amber Fluid (5/3/13)

lael said:


> thanks! I looked at a few - is there a list of homebrew stores / links somewhere on here?


Do a search for the member's name or find a post they did. Most, if not all, of the retailers will have a link to their business in their signature somewhere. There are also sponsor links at the top of the page but I am guessing you already knew that 

Alternatively go to the Retail Shop forum.

Or you can click here for a list http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/11008-list-of-retailers/ Note, this list is probably in need of an update as there are others around.


----------

